# French Category Now Open!



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

Kim C Pelletier said:


> *_(see below for English in green)_
> 
> *Bienvenu sur le babillard francophone de « Sax On The Web » !* (SOTW)
> 
> ...


========

And, of course, re-introducing Kim, our newest Moderatrix and Site Cartoonist. Be nice to her.


----------



## Kareeser (Mar 24, 2004)

Yay! Congrats. Now the francophones (did I use that word right?) will have a place to call home on SOTW,  (Not that anywhere else isn't as good, of course...)


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Kareeser said:


> ... Now the francophones (did I use that word right?) will have a place to call home on SOTW,


Yes you did use that word right. But I do beleive that "francophone" in English doesn't take an "S" in this instance :wink: ... or maybe I'm wrong. Just treasing ya!

Kareeser, I belleive that you are from Canada, right? Pardon me for asking, I'm not quite sure how to put this, but I'm aware that there are Canadians of French Origins (esp. outside Quebec) who hardly speak French anymore for lacking opportunity to speak in that language. Well anyway, if this is the case for you, and if you wish to contribute to our French Forum, you are very welcome to. At the same time this could give you an occasion to practice some French 

Just as a side note: I'm very sensible to that cause. My mother moved to Ontario 15 years ago. Since, her French skills have degraded considerably.
Fortunately for her, she has a daughter (me  ) who regularily sends her French books, magazines and other French litterature works.


----------



## Tully (Feb 21, 2004)

Ma grand-mere venait du Canada, mais sa famille etait toute francaise. J'etudie maintenaint le francais, donc je veux le pratiquer. S'il faut, priere de corriger ce que je'ecris!


----------



## Kareeser (Mar 24, 2004)

Ah... I would like to speak French, but it is true that there is not nearly enough French influence in public culture to even warrant learning french.

At least, that is how it is where I live. Perhaps in another part of the city, they speak a lot of French.

My apologies...


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh. I thought you did speak some French Kareeser. My mistake. Well anyway, thanks for your kind words of encouragement regarding the French Forum 



Tully said:


> Ma grand-mere venait du Canada, mais sa famille etait toute francaise. J'etudie maintenaint le francais, donc je veux le pratiquer. S'il faut, priere de corriger ce que je'ecris!


Tully: we could certainly benefit from your experience and knowledge related to saxophone in The French forum. And in return you could get a chance to practice French (Your use of French looks very good by the way!) Just give it a little bit of time though cause the French Forum is very new right now, and I think that people are a little bit shy and/or don't know yet that it exist.

For everyone: This thread here *is not* the French forum.
Go to the SOTW Forum's main page and scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page (right under "Tech Discussion") where it says "Babillard francophone de SOTW" or click on this link: http://www.saxontheweb.net/phpbb/index.php?c=35


----------



## saxobari (Sep 14, 2003)

*French In Ontario*

I thought that this was a little funny,about your Mom loosing her french because of living in Ontario.In our town,in Ontario,,french is the first language! 75 percent is francais! Living in Ontario has nothing to do with loosing her french! I know people that do live in Quebec and wants nothing to talk in french either! Anyways lets talk musiccccccc.
A propos de Arduini Kim ,est ce que Steve a Montreal a maintenan installer la section brass and winds! Je suis curieux si cette sections est maintenan ouverte! J'ai ete chez Steve il ya bien des annees et j'aimerai bien allez faire un tour pour voir le prix des reeds etc.Finalement pour moi la musique n'a qu'un language alors anglais,francais, chinois,allemand c'est OK pour moi! Cheers Mario


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

*saxobari:* I've heard that Steve Music has opened its instrument repair section. I didn't go check it out as I've learned that Arduini isn't closed (Long story,I've been mistaken; Please read the update on this subject here: http://www.saxontheweb.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=20980 )

You are absolutely right. The fact that my mother has lost considerable French skills has nothing to do with the fact that she moved to Ontario. It has to do with the fact that she isolated herself after moving there. Some people have more trouble than others to intergrate themselves.

Cheerz!


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

saxobari: You question and my answer to your question has been moved into the French forum here: http://www.saxontheweb.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=21418

Everyone: I'm very happy to see all the exitement about the French Forum but please, this thread here isn't the French Forum. For now on, every French posts in this thread here or elsewhere (where it doesn't belong) will be moved to the French forum - So if you want to avoid giving me extra work, please enter your French posts in the French Forum.

Thank you


----------



## WorldIRC (Jun 19, 2004)

I think the French forum is a great idea. I'll be able to help out  Good luck to the forum.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*If you invent a new mousetrap, they will..*

eventually find it.
go to Google and type: Babillard saxophone



WorldIRC said:


> I think the French forum is a great idea. I'll be able to help out  Good luck to the forum.


saxpics has suggested several other native-language Sax on the Forums. Should we pronounce *Babillard saxophone de SOTW* as a winner so far :?:


----------



## WorldIRC (Jun 19, 2004)

Let's give it a couple weeks and see how traffic in that section is.


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

BTB, try:

1. Go to Google.
2. Type "Babillard saxophone".
3. Hit "I'm Feeling Lucky"


==============

On the topic of Google, someone will eventually ask why they can't search for SOTW posts in Google like they used to (trust me, you could). The answer is, essentially, Google recently changed their policy so they no longer "spider" forums.

Now, there are a host of MODs and other phpBB tricks you can do to MAKE Google spider your Forum, but:

1. There is some debate whether or not this is a violation of Google's terms of service.
2. It's difficult and time consuming to make phpBB "spiderable" to Google. The MODs generally say something like, "Difficulty Level: EXPERT. Time to install: 2.5 hours."


----------



## Yves (Mar 5, 2003)

*Bonjour ;-)))*

Super cette idée de "version française" !!! 
A bientôt
Yves


----------



## EZ (Jun 28, 2004)

Why a french forum? I did hear a rumor once that they make saxophones over in France somewhere...


----------



## EZ (Jun 28, 2004)

Now we need a forum for people who speak native Indiana...


----------



## bariman (Apr 22, 2004)

A forum for just ******* saxophonists, too.  You know who you are! You'd be suprised how many ******* words are unrecognizable to yanks. Take, for example, the word "initiate". Anyone who can tell me what this word means gets a free air guitar! Later,

Bariman


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Initiate? Well you don't have to be a ******* to know that!! It can mean to begin, to start, to introduce (the knowledge of a subject) to admit (into the membership of a group or organisation)

Initiate comes from "initiation" which is a word of French origin :wink:


----------



## Martin Williams (Mar 7, 2004)

No kim, the ******* meaning! :wink: The ******* accent is good for misconstruing pronunciation of phrases so that they come out as a word with a totally different meaning!

try using it something like this: "in it she ate"

Martin


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Aahhhhw  
I thought I had it... that means no air guitar for me :hmph:


----------



## bariman (Apr 22, 2004)

And the award goes to: Mr. Martin Williams!!!

The prize can be seen up for auction at:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=621&item=3753781314&rd=1

Bariman


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

It's actually got bids, too :dontknow:


----------

